
imgp v2.4 – Blazing fast image resizer and rotator. Go crunch 'em - apjana
https://github.com/jarun/imgp/releases/tag/v2.4
======
apjana
What's in?

\- New option `--quality` (`-q`) to specify quality [default: 75]

\- Homebrew tap for OS X users [`brew install jarun/imgp/imgp`]

\- Option `--quiet` is now `--mute`

\- Use global fill color white (#ffffff) for alpha channel

